# Physically disabled and my husband just filed.



## Trouble01 (Aug 14, 2020)

I am physically disabled due to a series of strokes and brain surgeries that all started with multiple brain aneurysms almost 2 years ago. My husband surprised me and married me while we were on vacation a few months later. Now 14 month later he is filing for divorce, and trying to take everything! We were together for 10 years although and now I am at a loss. Why would he want to leave me with nothing, and why would he marry someone who was broken in the first place?


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Trouble01 said:


> I am physically disabled due to a series of strokes and brain surgeries that all started with multiple brain aneurysms almost 2 years ago. My husband surprised me and married me while we were on vacation a few months later. Now 14 month later he is filing for divorce, and trying to take everything! We were together for 10 years although and now I am at a loss. Why would he want to leave me with nothing, and why would he marry someone who was broken in the first place?


how can he take everything? do you have a lawyer?


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Trouble01 said:


> I am physically disabled due to a series of strokes and brain surgeries that all started with multiple brain aneurysms almost 2 years ago. My husband surprised me and married me while we were on vacation a few months later. Now 14 month later he is filing for divorce, and trying to take everything! We were together for 10 years although and now I am at a loss. Why would he want to leave me with nothing, and why would he marry someone who was broken in the first place?


You must also have an advocate or social worker, as a disabled person - I think you should talk to them and a lawyer as soon as you can, to protect your rights!!!

As for your husband, who knows why people do the things they do, but without more information about your marriage and relationship, no one here would even be able to speculate on that. 
But that doesn't matter. YOU HAVE RIGHTS...all you need to do is connect with the people who can legally protect them for you, so get on that! People can file for divorce asking for anything they want, that never means they will get any of those things. If you have only been married for 14 months, I don't think he's entitled to anything of yours. 

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Did your husband bring anything into the marriage financially speaking.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

First of all, filing during illness??? What kind of monster is he? Wherever you are , you need to hire an attorney, and stop him. Any judge seeing this, would likely put a restraining order against him, pending investigation of his actions at this point. Please, you need a good defense. This is not completely rational from where I sit.


----------

